# Guitar World Top 50 Effects



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

1 TS9
2 CryBabyWah - 
3 Digitech Whammy - 
4 Phase 90 - 
5 BigMuff - 
6 Vox 847Wah - 
7 Dyna Comp 
8 Deluxe MemoryMan - 
9 A/DA flanger - 
10 CE1 Chorus - 
11 MT2 Metal Zone - 
12 Small stone - 
13 Chopper 
14 Mutron III - 
15 MXR 6 Band EQ - 
16 Fulltone OCD - 
17 Rangemaster - 
18 Echoplex - 
19 FuzzFactory - 
20 DD3 delay
21 Mutron BiPhase - 
22 DS1 - 23 SeekWah - 
24 Carbon Copy - 
25 Orange Squeezer - 
26 OC2 Octaver - 
27 MXR Flanger 
28 Fuzz Face - 
29 Univibe - 
30 Octavia - 
31 Eventide PitchFactor - 
32 Klon Centaur - 
33 DM2 Delay - 
34 Rat - 
35 Ebow 
36 Adrenalinn - 
37 Butler TubeDriver - 
38 EH FrequencyAnalyzer - 
39 DeArmond 601 Tremolo - 
40 SansAmp - 
41 Jamman
42 TC Elec Stereo Chorus - 
43 DL4 Delay - 
44 Fulltone Supa-Trem - 
45 BadHorsie wah - 
46 Heil TalkBox - 
47 EH MicroSynth
48 Lovetone Meatball - 
49 Foxx ToneMachine - 
50 FlyingPan

Some interesting, some obvious


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

cool, i have 4 of them. my small clone chorus is the only one not listed.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Interesting, and of course we'll never all agree 

Surprised to see the LP Meatball, which I've never even heard of, on the list but not the Eternity.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i'm surprised that the DS-1...a pedal no one seems to like...has placed so high


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have had a lot of pedals over the years. Many on this list that I have never tried but I have to tell you that the Dano V1 TOD is a pretty nice pedal. The Big Muff is a great box so that one deserves to be up there high


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I only have 1 but it's number 1 on the list. Made my day. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Strange order, placing the MT2 Metal Zone so high while the SD-1 Super Overdrive didnt even make the list. I've always seen the SD-1 tied with the TS9. If a player didn't have one, they had the other. Of course this is from 40+ years of playing while ignoring all the flavor of the month stuff that took off with internet forums in the last few years.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Flying Pan? Really? I mean, yeah, it sounds pretty great, but it has to run in stereo to be truly special. I had one of the originals for a while and it was great, but I _never_ used it! I kept trying to find places I could use it, but it's just not something that is universally applicable, like the SD-1 bobb mentioned. Or its precursor the OD-1. Or even the EHX LPB-1. Hell, where's the MXR Microamp? Also missing, the Tim/Timmy. Those are pretty popular, I hear. Anywho, some neat things on there and others that I'm surprised by.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've made 11 on the list and own/owned 5 or 6 others. And some of the ones I owned, I sold quickly because I didn't think they were very good when I owned them, if you can believe it (MXR Flanger, Mutron II). I never owned a Flying Pan, but I'm pretty confident I would have sold that too. It's an interesting effect, but not the sort of thing you can use more than 20 minutes in any given month. Same thing with the Frequency Analyser.

The list is quite different than what you'd get if you got 10 designers into the same room and asked them for nominations of what pedals they think of as having been smart designs and a step forward for their time.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

13-Chopper Huh? I thought I knew a fairly good (not mhammer encyclopedic) chunk of pedal history but have no clue what this one is.

Also surprised Rat and FuzzFace aren't higher up the list. Hasn't almost everyone owned or used one? I would guess they would both have way more history + users (certainly over time, though I get that this poll is not 'in history') than, for example, the OCD.

I have either owned or cloned 17 on the list.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

The Sansamp should have been much higher and the Bad Horsie wah has no business being on that list and there's no Roland RE-201 Space Echo on it either.
Strange how 3 of the "Hendrix" pedals are all grouped together from 28-30.
The Roland VG-8 and the Garnet Herzog should have made the list too.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

What...???...No Freekish Blues Alpha Drive...???...It's criminal...Mwahahaha...!!!...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> What...???...No Freekish Blues Alpha Drive...???...It's criminal...Mwahahaha...!!!...



hahahaha!

I also was baffled by the Whammy at #3, but then again, I know a lot of bands that use them for wacky sounds. I've never liked the pedal myself as I'm not into pitch-mod stuff.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

I wonder what they base their criteria? Sales? The Ethos has a waiting list almost 2 years with used units selling between $600-$800 yet it isn't on the list, nor is the FET Dream. Yet, I see the Klon Centaur there.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

keto metioned that it was a poll. I too was wondering about how they determined the list.
Analogman KoT is supposedly the ultimate drive, also with a long waiting list.
Maybe not enough guys out there with these pedals to get it on the list.

I've owned a few of the pedals, only have one on the list on my board and haven't heard of many of them.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

jimihendrix said:


> What...???...No Freekish Blues Alpha Drive...???...It's criminal...Mwahahaha...!!!...


lmao 9kkhhd


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, weird list - but I've owned a few.... Given how few people have actually owned/used things like a real A/DA Flanger or a Klon, it seems like a list of the 50 most coveted pedals. I'd love to see a list based on actual sales figures. I bet the top 20 would be mostly Boss with some EHX thrown in.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Yeah, weird list - but I've owned a few.... Given how few people have actually owned/used things like a real A/DA Flanger or a Klon, it seems like a list of the 50 most coveted pedals. I'd love to see a list based on actual sales figures. I bet the top 20 would be mostly Boss with some EHX thrown in.


It's probably the top 50 pedals of the last six weeks. Definitely not an all-timer type list.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Guitar Worlds Top 50 Pedals
Here's a link to the article.


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

I've had 4 on that list. Jamman (still have it), Bad Horsie (still have it), Vox 847... major tone sucker... ditched it after a few days, and the ebow... ditched that soon after as well... never really found much use for it.

Sean Meredith-Jones
www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> i'm surprised that the DS-1...a pedal no one seems to like...has placed so high


Well I love mine, and it's not even modded, and never will be--I 've heard modded ones, and I prefer the original sound.
I also use a DF-2 which is the same distortion with a feedback feature.

I set them differently and use them separately or together--along with a DOD Classic Tube distortion pedal.

They are actually versatile if you give them a chance--but then again, no pedal will please all people.
It all depends what you want out of it, and what you're using it for.


----------

